# OETTINGER rear wing spoiler for audi a6 c5 for SALE!!!



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

here are some pics of it mached up on my car not installed. my pbuddy bought it and got it factory painted audi silver and i bought it off him but never installed it. will throw in roll of new 3m double sided tape with it. one screw hole on each side underneat where he mounte through his trunk additionally 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/eurotuner/6627716585/sizes/z/in/photostream/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eurotuner/6627716675/in/photostream 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eurotuner/6627716509/in/photostream/


----------



## 4XTaco (Feb 20, 2008)

Price shipped?


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

*sold*

sold yesterday sorry


----------

